# Bizarre bird call



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

i soent an hour on xeno canto this morning before work, i went through 1.5k bird song recordings of european birds and couldn't find it, it sounded like a cross between an owl, a cat, a turkey and a whimbrel :S
i didn't imagine it either, it was goin on in my garden for an hour and it seemed to have the other birds confused too, the jackdaws were squawking at it, the collard doves were cooing at it, it had a long and slightly confused sounding call kinda going woop wooopwoop... it sounded like a large bird too
didn't get any visual id on it either which would have made it's id much easier lol but i couldn't find any match at all amongst all the recordings, started thinking i should check out other birds... (i mean from around the world (but then that might be a good idea seein as loadsa foreign birds have been blown into our waters cuz of the recent storms))
any body give me a hand on this one?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

i'll take that as a no then lol
shooot it was so peculiar, gunna bug me for years now...


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

vawn said:


> i'll take that as a no then lol
> shooot it was so peculiar, gunna bug me for years now...


have you looked up what migrants could be about in glorious Penwith :notworthy::notworthy:???

could it be a distress call of something???


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Water Rail? They can have a really odd call, similar to a piglet being poked in the eye.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

woodcock?

nightjar?

both have odd 'spooky' calls.

it could have been an owl


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

it was definitely not any of the above, nor any kind of tit, finch, duck, goose, corvid or gull.

all the rails n nightjars have a much more shrill call, sounding more like a tweet in comparison :neutral: gone through all the owls, nothing like it really 

he closest i could come up with is XC27076 Whimbrel (Numenius phaeopus) | sound on xeno-canto/europe

but the call i heard was much louder, longer and deeper than that
as for the migrants, i can't even find the ones that the rspb had shown on the local news last night!!


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

it sounds a little bu=it like this but again, slower and deeper and, well, more confused sounding

http://www.birdsinbackyards.net/images/audio/centropus-phasianinus.mp3


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

could it be a pheasant? they have some odd calls.

curlew?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

tis neither


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

laurencea said:


> could it be a pheasant? they have some odd calls.
> 
> curlew?


I was thinking a quail possibly................or a pigeon?

Dont forget, you have a few bird gardens down that way, so it could have been an escapee. Maybe a Victoria Crowned pigeon or Toco toucan! :mf_dribble:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

A bittern on helium maybe?

Seriously though, a bittern?


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

fergie said:


> A bittern on helium maybe?
> 
> Seriously though, a bittern?


really weird birds


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

nope :neutral: none of em


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hoopoe?

hoopoe sound.avi - YouTube


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd consider thinking of foreign birds which could be kept as pets too.

I was walking back from the train station and I heard this odd loud bird call. I looked up and sitting on the roof of a building was sort some of parakeet/parrot (I'm TERRIBLE with birds, some sort of colourful big non-native type you see as a pet bird!):lol2:


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

possiblely an escaped peacock ?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

it's ot a hoopoe  though it has a similar kind of voice, deff not a peacock, i'm searchin all species atm it's been there every morning now with one long call of 'OH! goigoigoigoi' :blush: really kinda slowly...


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

lapwing?
redshank?


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

vawn said:


> it's ot a hoopoe  though it has a similar kind of voice, deff not a peacock, i'm searchin all species atm it's been there every morning now with one long call of 'OH! goigoigoigoi' :blush: really kinda slowly...


Can you not record it?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

it isn't either of those 
it's still there every morning 
my recording device is too slow (n so am i) by the time i press record the bird has stopped


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

i reckon on chalking this one up to some kinda dove
yesterday it went waaa! wa wa wa wa ten brrrrrrrrrrr click click coo
been through over 2000 bird call recordings now, can't figure it sp. out at all
it seems to be getting sad too  it calls at te same time, mid morning, every day and each day it sounds more kinda well, depressed
i'm sure it's lost likes but still no visual so...


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

No help personally but you could try chucking a thread up on British Wildlife - British Birds at wildaboutbritain.co.uk
Generally a decent lot over there and there's plenty birders on it which may be able to help.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

REDDEV1L said:


> No help personally but you could try chucking a thread up on British Wildlife - British Birds at wildaboutbritain.co.uk
> Generally a decent lot over there and there's plenty birders on it which may be able to help.


mmm might do thanks for that 
ideally i'd manage a visual but my back side is just too slow...


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Your mention of a dove makes me wonder if it's just possibly a Turtle Dove on passage.I must confess,having no hearing, I've no idea what a Turtle Dove sounds like!but they are now so rare as to be possibly new bird sounds to most people.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

tried all 5 species, no win there


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

poor bu**er sounded like he was drowning this morning why on earth can i not get a visual, like there's only 1 tree... everyday his call sounds sadder and sadder


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

vawn said:


> poor bu**er sounded like he was drowning this morning why on earth can i not get a visual, like there's only 1 tree... everyday his call sounds sadder and sadder


 
I want to know what it is too! Have you looked on the ground?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah, i haven't cut the grass for a month :blush: nothin to see


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

its not a magpie thats lost its mate is it ???? they dont shut up for weeks allways returnin it seems (remember this when a cat had one when was younger the one that got away come back screaming everyday )


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

very not a magpie lol i got a pair of them in the tree they breed well every year this year they had 2 babies, one has a tatty tail :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Get on your hands and knees and look on the ground or climb the tree, I need to know what it is:lol2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Can you not get any sort of recording at all??


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Get on your hands and knees and look on the ground or climb the tree, I need to know what it is:lol2:


lol will do, i could just wait a few more weeks till all the leaves are off the tree 



Ozgi said:


> Can you not get any sort of recording at all??


i really can't though, i hear it, grab a device, switch it on and the call finishes (it takes me ages to grab a device lol (and it's only m crummy phone that i got which is rubbish at recordings  ))


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

it's a corvid :neutral: a big crow in fact my mate told me that they can sometimes do weird things with their calls from time to time but i didn't believe him till i walked past said perpetrator and heard it purr mg: mystery solved :2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Ha! about time too!

Those crows are good mimics, as are most of the starling family!


----------

